# GP to clinic



## AngelaR (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, very new to this and have only just today been to see my GP and she is referring me - I'm 42 ad my partner has low sperm count.  Seeing as this is the Aberdeenshire thread I assume there will be a good few of you on here who will have most definitely been past this very first stage of the journey that I am on and just wondering if you could give me a rough idea of how long it will be till I hear anything?  All the GP could tell me today was that it could take some time but my age and the low sperm count factors might help speed things up.

Am very nervous, anxious and soooo emotional right now it's unreal!  ha ha

Am very glad to have found this site although reading some of the stories on here just gets me even more emotional!!

x


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Angela

I think it took about 6 weeks to get referred to the fertility clinic, then depends on what course of treatment is suitable, and whether you are put on the nhs list or self fund.

Come onto the daily thread, the ladies are lurvely and we're all at different stages of this rollercoaster. There is _always _someone to help with a question.

Good luck

Pegs


----------



## AngelaR (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello Pegs - thanks soooo much for your reply.  Wow, I didn't expect it to be that quick and that's given me a bit of hope.  Obviously, with my age the clock is ticking pretty rapidly.  I have been lurking on the chat board and I can tell already that this board will be a massive support to me in the coming months.  I doubt I will be put on the NHS list becuase of my age .... and then obviously, once I know the exact amount, I will have to give it all careful consideration.  Pennies are unfortunately not plentiful for me but hey I've entered the Euromillions tomorrow night so you never know right   - well a girl can dream.  I'm good at that  

x


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/welcome/aru/

This is the official Aberdeen Fertility website, this could perhaps answer some questions.....

Px

/links


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome Angela.   I think I was about 6 months from GP referal to our first IUI appointment.

Hope to see you posting on the daily chit chat thread.  Lots of friendly ladies and advice across there. 

Susan
x


----------



## AngelaR (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying Susan - again, that's very reassuring.  My DP has been through this before with his ex wife.  She already had 2 children - she was on her second marriage, it was his first and that is how he knows about his low sperm count (unfortunately for him she ran off with another man before they actually started anything).  I never thought of asking him how long his wait was to be referred (can't believe I didn't even think to ask him!!) but he was telling me last night that his recollection is that it was just a few weeks.  

It's a cruel thing life sometimes and what it throws at us.  I was previously married for a very long time but to a man who despite my pleading for us to have children was not one bit interested and kept putting me off and saying maybe in a year, maybe in a year and so on it went.  I should have realised that was really a sign that he was not interested in me as eventually he also ditched me. 

And so my DP and I find ourselves together now and we have the most wonderful relationship and I am only grateful that I have been blessed with a happy relationship as my life with my ex was far from easy, just a shame that we hadn't met earlier and perhaps this journey would have given us more time with higher success rate percentages, but that's just life isn't it.  

I think that's what's so good about this site - so many people with so many varied stories to tell and all of a sudden you don't feel like you are the only person on earth who is going through this.

And so we will just have to wait and see what is dealt us ........... but here's hoping


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your story with us Angela.    Good to hear that you're now in a wonderful relationship.    I've only had one marriage to my wonderful DH but did waste 6 years with my ex which went nowhere!  I always wish I'd met my husband a lot sooner and we would have been through this whole experience a few years earlier.  The funny thing is that we did meet years ago and apparently he wanted to ask me out then but because I was with someone else, he didn't!

Glad you found this website.  Don't know how I would have coped without it!
x


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi Angela, 

welcome to the board! i'm posting this from my phone, so apologies for the short reply...

I first started getting bloods taken at my GP's on 14th Sept 08. 'Think' I was referred to Fertility Clinic at end of October, had 1st appt with them at start of December, was prescribed Clomid middle of January and was pregnant by May!

Hope this gives you some hope. xx


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Angela, I can't for the life of me remember how long exactly it took to get referred etc, but it wasn't too long.  I also was on clomid for 6 months but when that didn't work for me went on to IVF.  We only had to wait a couple of months after trying clomid to start our IVF as they put our names on the list when we started clomid.  I had a natural pg about 3 years after we started all this and had my beautiful baby boy in March.  As Mrs Coops says I hope this give you some hope


----------

